# RESOLVED: Oakland CA - 4 house rabbits



## katadvokat (Mar 28, 2011)

_**Cross post. I love cut'n'paste! **_

A wonderful animal lover passed away unexpectedly last weekend, leaving behind her pets. Thankfully, her friends and family have been working hard to find homes for all of her animals, and there are just FOUR spayed/neutered rabbits left who are now looking for homes, but time is running out. Do you have space in your heart to welcome one of these rabbits who needs your love now more than ever?

These special bunnies are looking for indoor homes (supervised outdoor playtime okay, but must live indoors) where they can become a special part of your family. Each rabbit will come with their own two-story Leith Petwerks Bunny Abode Condo. Each of these rabbits is currently living separately, and are available for adoption separately. We would be happy to supervise an introduction between your spayed/neutered rabbit and one of these special bunnies.








 


This is *Timothy* - he is a neutered sweetheart bunny boy who is a dwarf-mix. He's got adorable little ears and chubby cheeks and a gentle and calm personality. He's probably around 6 years old. Indoor rabbits who are well-cared for can live 8-12 years, so he's got many more years to share with you! Timothy comes with a large Marchioro cage on a stand, rather than a condo.



 


This is *Annie* - she's an adorable spayed dutch-dwarf mix who is less than a year old and likes to boss the cats around! She's got cute little ears and an adorable splash of white across her lips. She's the most energetic of the bunnies - she's got that go-go young bunny spirit! She would love to run laps around your living room, then cuddle up next to you on the sofa to watch a movie.



 


This is *Munchie*, he's a cute neutered boy with lots of spots and a great personality! He's about 6 years old, and would likely do well with a rabbit friend, as he's had a friend in the past. He's got a fun, curious personality, and loves to explore!




This is *Stardust* - he's a sweetheart neutered rabbit boy, around 4 years old. She adopted him from the Oakland Animal Shelter in 2009 - when a volunteer plopped him in her arms, it was love at first meeting. Stardust has a wonderful, loving, happy and gentle personality. He's a little shy right now from all the changes that have happened in the last couple days, but is a truly wonderful boy and just wants someone to love.
------- 
Please share this message with your friends and family, and post to your facebook page. If you are interested in adopting one of these wonderful rabbits, please contact Anne at [email protected].

The rabbits have already been spayed/neutered, will come with their Leith Petwerks two-story condo (Timothy comes with large Marchioro cage), and you will receive a free vet visit.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 28, 2011)

ray:


----------



## osprey (Apr 6, 2011)

The situation with Sandy Gunderson's animals has been resolved. Many people and organizations were involved in getting these bunnies out of Sandy's house and into adoption and/or foster homes. You can read about it on The Rabbit Haven's website.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 6, 2011)

If we still lived in Tracy. Stillray:.


----------



## katadvokat (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update Osprey. It was great to read of such dedicated people stepping in to help.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 16, 2011)

:agree


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2011)

Just read this. Seems sad Munchie was part of a bonded pair.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 3, 2011)

Why would the vet break up a bonded pair, yet take two? I feel bad for Munchie. At least they all are in a place that they can get good homes. ray:


----------



## osprey (May 3, 2011)

My understanding is that the two older rabbits and Munchie were all friends, but were housed separately. They all got along, and shared play time, but were not bonded. Due to health concerns, a vet adopted the two senior bunnies, and Munchie is now in foster care looking for a home. We at The Haven never break up bonded pairs when seeking adopters for rabbits.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for clearing that up, it makes a lot more sense now. I'm glad the older buns found a good home that can deal with health issues. Hopefully Munchie will find another forever home soon.

Thank you for all of your efforts to help these rabbits


----------

